# Mutts



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

When did it become common to have to spend $500 -$1000 dollars to get a mutt (cross bred dogs)? Seems everybody and their brother is selling cross bred dogs these days. Dogs that one used to be able to get for free. Cross breed them, give them a designer name and charge way to much money for them. And there are suckers out there buying them. For thousands of years breeders have been working to purify and improve breeds and now every numbnuts out there is doing just the opposite. :lost: :lost:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My girlfriends good friend just dropped over $1500 on a "pure bred" Golden Doodle from Michigan. She still had to pay for shipping on top of that. I didn't have the heart to tell her that crosses cannot be pure bred.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

people.... :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Blhunter that story reminds me of that advert on tv to get you better grades. The guy says I got staight A's except for one B. News flash he didn't get straight A's. Pure BED doodle is funny.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

In order to be a purebred doesn't it need to be a recognized breed by one or more of the national or international kennel organizations ? I'm sure none or at least very few of the mutts being sold are.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kind of on the same note....

http://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/news/do ... id=DELLDHP

Dog mauls passenger on a Delta Flight... It was someones "comfort" dog. Not a trained helper dog but just one the person said was a "comfort".... This will/could be a huge law suit and pending legislation coming.

But in article it states the dog was a "mutt" or cross breed.

But this will be very interesting to see what happens here. Because I am not saying people should have these dogs on planes. But it shows you how people "milk" the system. Because a trained dog is about 99.999999999% wouldn't do that. But doctors are "prescribing" "comfort" animals left and right....ie: snakes, rats, dogs, cats, etc. But many "comfort" animals are not trained! So I would like to see how this plays out. I am sure we wont hear anything more than this article.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> In order to be a purebred doesn't it need to be a recognized breed by one or more of the national or international kennel organizations ? I'm sure none or at least very few of the mutts being sold are.


Yes, you are correct, but how many people don't look into what they are buying. There is a sucker born every minute.

I have a friend that now advertises "non hormone pigs" because people always ask if his pigs are hormone free. There has never been a registered hormone to give to pigs, but thanks to misinformation people think that every farmer pumps his pigs with hormones.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> thanks to misinformation people think that every farmer pumps his pigs with hormones.


Sounds like those gluten free eggs I see in the grocery store, not to mention the cholesterol free vegetables. I am waiting for non GMO wild caught salmon. :rollin:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

ALL pets are comfort/therapy animals.....THAT is why we have them.... Real therapy animals are just specially trained to deal with specific problems.

Question... If a person has a diagnosed severe phobia of dogs and another person has diagnosed problems that require a therapy dog and both get on a plane (including the dog) whos rights prevail ?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do they get on the same plane? If so throw the two crazy women off and keep the dog. :rollin:

I hope you have an answer because these types of questions make me curious. I thought about it, but sure can't come up with anything.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Question... If a person has a diagnosed severe phobia of dogs and another person has diagnosed problems that require a therapy dog and both get on a plane (including the dog) whos rights prevail ?


That is a very good question... But also in our society you cant ask a person if they have a disorder without braking some sort of law. There are many questions that should be asked but business's cant answer them. That is the big problem with the world we live in.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't have an answer. We have become a nation where the rights of the few or one outright the rights of the many. Individual rights are important to the extent they don't interfere with the overall good. That is what our founding fathers intended. Spock wouldn't like it here.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Question... If a person has a diagnosed severe phobia of dogs and another person has diagnosed problems that require a therapy dog and both get on a plane (including the dog) whos rights prevail ?


Depends if they are on a United flight or not. If United both of them will get beat and taken off.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota...

You are 100% correct. That is a huge flaw with out nation. People think.. me, me, me at all costs. Could care less about others. I am not saying everyone. But the respectful people who are not the me, me, me crowd are getting fewer and fewer each day.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a mutt. He is an accidental breeding of 2 registered hunting dogs. A German Shorthair and a Chocolate Lab.. He was a freebe. I have no cute designer name for his breed I just call him what he is. I got him as a therapy dog. Not for me but for a springer spaniel I had that had some separation anxiety. Frankly, sometimes he is as much the cause of stress as the reliever...LOL


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

So I am: Norwegian, German, Pennsylvania Deutsch(essentially German), English, Irish and Scottish. So am I a mutt? My wife would surely attest to the fact I am not a comfort, so I then must be a stubborn, pain in the rear end mutt. There is hope, however; some of my better dogs have been mutts.


----------



## carol palmer (Jul 18, 2017)

dakotashooter2 said:


> In order to be a purebred doesn't it need to be a recognized breed by one or more of the national or international kennel organizations ? I'm sure none or at least very few of the mutts being sold are.


Absolutely right! Agree with you


----------

